# Tuesday AM Double Kings



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

Met up with NoMoreCoolNames for the first time this AM at Navarre beach. Launched at around 0800 and made it easily through the minimal shore break. Wind was probably 5-10 with some stronger gusts. Water clarity was not the greatest but that was to be expected from the rough surf lately. 

No bait to be found. No action really on the top water as the surface was a little choppy but the seas were not to bad. 

We started trolling cigsickles on dusters heading east against the wind which was rough for me paddling. 

Headed back west and NoMoreCoolNames reel starts screaming. 5 seconds late my rod bend and drag starts peeling. After a short battle we have two decent Spanish defeated. Rig back up and continue trolling and I land another larger spanish a short while later.

At this point the wind was really howling out of the ENE and we decided to move closer in to the 2nd sand bar. Not even 10 minutes later both of our rods bend in half and our reels are both screaming. Double hook up. Again.

This time its apparent these are not spanish. NoMoreCoolNames is about to get spooled on his 4000 our lines are criss crossing as i'm getting pulled south. After some evasive maneuvers we cleared each other and land two kings. I ended up with my first king ever coming in at 42" and NoMoreCoolNames landed a fat 45" King.

Called it a day and safely returned to shore with our prize.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Some nice ones.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

That is a fat king! I don't know if its the just camera but they also both have a cool blue tint to them.


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats on y'alls catch


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Nice catch.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

That's about as good as it gets, congrats.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats to ya'll.....awesome work!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. Looking at the photos, the two of you had a great day BTB. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Those kings are thick. Way to go!


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Those are some nice kings, was the 4000 loaded with braid? I've never trolled with mine for kings thinking it wouldn't have enough line for that first long run, but the drag is a lot smoother than my larger penn fierces.


----------



## EMT90 (Jul 24, 2012)

boomyak said:


> Those are some nice kings, was the 4000 loaded with braid? I've never trolled with mine for kings thinking it wouldn't have enough line for that first long run, but the drag is a lot smoother than my larger penn fierces.


Yeah his was loaded with braid. It probably, if I had to guess, was down to 50 yards.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

nice work matt


----------



## NoMoreCoolNames (Mar 28, 2015)

I think it was down less than 50 yards. I saw the metal at one point. If I had to guess, I'd say I had 20-25 yards of braid left on my reel.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

NoMoreCoolNames said:


> I think it was down less than 50 yards. I saw the metal at one point. If I had to guess, I'd say I had 20-25 yards of braid left on my reel.


I bet that got your heart pounding!


----------



## NoMoreCoolNames (Mar 28, 2015)

It definitely was! I thought for sure I was going to lose it. I had the drag tightened down all the way and it was still pulling it like it was nothing.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

That one is a pig. Both are nice size. Good job guys.


----------

